# iBook 12" qui jaunit



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous, 
j'ai acheté il y a une semaine un iBook 12" dernière mouture (1,33 Ghz / 512 / 40) et je suis très désagréablement surpris de constater qu'il jaunit aux endroits les plus utilisés : le trackpad, les coins, et le bouton de la souris. Bref c'est vraiment moche étant donné le blanc impec' de la machine en temps normal. 

- je ne fume pas donc pas de nicotine
- je ne suis pas sale donc je me lave les mains donc elles sont propres quand je l'utilise

donc kezako ? 

à défaut de savoir d'où vient le problème (je ne sais pas si c'est ma machine qui déconne ou si c'est arrivé à d'autres) auriez vous un produit à me conseiller pour que ça parte ? à l'eau ça part pas, même en frottant bien.

merci d'avance !


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas d'iBook, mais peut-être cela viendrait de la transpiration ? Quand mon AluBook commence à chauffer, il m'arrive d'avoir les mains moites.

L'Eau Ecarlate enlève très bien le jaunissement des consoles comme la SuperNintendo (plastique blanc/gris clair) pour information.

Apple vend également des solutions nettoyantes (iClean si je ne m'abuse) sur son store.

Mais cela me parait étrange. Tu peux toujours prendre contact avec Apple via téléphone, ils sont normalement très sympathiques et arrangeants. Du moins les quelques fois où j'ai eu à faire à eux 

Bonne chance.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> j'ai acheté il y a une semaine un iBook 12" dernière mouture (1,33 Ghz / 512 / 40) et je suis très désagréablement surpris de constater qu'il jaunit aux endroits les plus utilisés : le trackpad, les coins, et le bouton de la souris. Bref c'est vraiment moche étant donné le blanc impec' de la machine en temps normal.
> 
> - je ne fume pas donc pas de nicotine
> ...



Salut et bienvenu, 

il parait qu'iClean est un bon produit. Tu peux aussi le trouver à la FNAC. 
Si tu peux faire une ch'tite photo ça fera plaisir à Meldon et on verra mieux ton problème. 
Sinon avt essaye avec un peu d'alcool à 90°. Mais juste sur la partie en plastique et pas avec un coton dégoulinant.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Novembre 2005)

Ou ça aussi ça donne de bon resultat :  








Avec un melange d'acetone dedans pour un resultat eclatant ! 



PS : un chiffon sec et un peu d'alcool  90° c'est bien aussi...


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Ou ça aussi ça donne de bon resultat :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ça marche pas ajoute du sable très fin 



			
				Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> PS : un chiffon sec et un peu d'alcool  90° c'est bien aussi...



bon alors c'est à sec ou avec de l'alcool ??? :love: :love: 

(j'en connais un qui a mangé un clown ce matin    )


----------



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

oui je pense que c'est la transpiration vu les endroits concernés. enfin bon, je sais que j'ai assez vite les mains moites mais quand même ... je vais essayer avec de l'alcool à 90° sinon je testerai iClean. 

Je vous tiens au courant

Merci !


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Novembre 2005)

Hullo et bienvenue,



			
				nasser a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si c'est ma machine qui déconne ou si c'est arrivé à d'autres)


C'est arrivé à d'autres piles à l'endroit où reposent mes mains... mais pas chercher à nettoyer ça.
Je vais y penser...

A.


----------



## Mickjagger (14 Novembre 2005)

Si ça jaunit au bout d'une semaine c'est dingue quand même!! 
Je comprends que tu sois désagréablement surpris...

J'ai un vieil iBook d'il y'a 4 ans et il a pas du tout bougé au niveau de l'intérieur (les matériaux étaient différents et sans doute plus durables, un iBook pouvait valoir jusqu'à 2 fois plus cher qu'aujourd'hui). La coque extérieure est un peu moins blanc immaculé, sachant qu'il a été exposé parfois en plein soleil... mais il n'est pas non plus jaunâtre.


----------



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

Par contre iClean c'est pas plutôt pour l'écran ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Novembre 2005)

À la base, iClean se destine en effet aux écrans. Mais il me semble que nombre d'utilisateurs Macs en ont un usage détourné. De mon côté, j'utilise un spray lunette de chez Afflelou pour nettoyer mon écran comme le reste de mon PowerBook 12" 

Et n'oublie pas l'Eau Ecarlate (détachant en grande surface) pour le jaunissement. C'est avec ça que je nettoie mes consoles vieillissantes, et elles donnent l'impression de sortir de la boîte.


----------



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

Moui mais Eau Ecarlate ça me fait un peu peur quand meme ... vu que je l'ai que depuis une semaine j'ai pas envie qu'après ils m'emmerdent en me disant que j'ai utilisé un produit non adapté etc. 
Et je pense que pour le trackpad c'est pas conseillé. 
Ceci dit ça m'embete un peu de le renvoyer pour ça, je vais attendre je sais pas combien de temps pour le récupérer, si c'est pour que ça recommence je préfère trouver le bon produit...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Novembre 2005)

Eau Ecarlate n'est pas un dissolvant. Elle va annihiler la crasse et laisser le plastique de ton iBook intacte 

Après, si c'est un défaut, mieux vaut le renvoyer. Tu vas attendre, un peu. Mais pense que ton ordinateur, tu vas le garder un moment. Autant qu'il soit nickel.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Moui mais Eau Ecarlate ça me fait un peu peur quand meme ... vu que je l'ai que depuis une semaine j'ai pas envie qu'après ils m'emmerdent en me disant que j'ai utilisé un produit non adapté etc.
> Et je pense que pour le trackpad c'est pas conseillé.
> Ceci dit ça m'embete un peu de le renvoyer pour ça, je vais attendre je sais pas combien de temps pour le récupérer, si c'est pour que ça recommence je préfère trouver le bon produit...



Si tu l'as commandé sur l'AS depuis moins de 14 jours tu peux demander l'échange et de conserver celui que tu as jusqu'à la réception du nouveau. 
Tu gardes les 2 pendant 5 jours au maximum pour faire ton transfert de données. 
Mais essaye sur de l'alcool sur le coté de ton iBook ...


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Eau Ecarlate n'est pas un dissolvant



...Toluène, Trichloroéthylène, traces de xylènes, chloroforme, pentane,héxane, heptane, cyclohexane, n-hexane et autre solvants chlorés si c'est pas un dissolvant ça


----------



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

Reste le trackpad ...


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Reste le trackpad ...



ça a marché ???
Sur le TP je ferais la même chose (alcool) mais avec en laissant l'alcool s'évaporer du chiffon un peu avant ... et l'ordinateur éteint.


----------



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

Non non j'ai pas encore essayé  mais je dis reste le trackpad car je sais pas si je peux appliquer iclean ou eau ecarlate sur le trackpad.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'ai pas encore essayé  mais je dis reste le trackpad car je sais pas si je peux appliquer iclean ou eau ecarlate sur le trackpad.



Mon iBook je lui fait prendre son bain avec deux trois pulvérisations d'alcool a brûler sur un torchon ... un coup un peu partout sauf l'écran (depuis peu, avant je le faisais  ) et puis voilà. Tp ou pas tout y passe. ca c'est pour les gros nettoyages sinon un coup de microfibres humide et voilà. 

Sinon il se porte toujours bien , merci


----------



## Freelancer (14 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mon iBook je lui fait prendre son bain avec deux trois pulvérisations d'alcool a brûler sur un torchon ... un coup un peu partout sauf l'écran (depuis peu, avant je le faisais  ) et puis voilà. Tp ou pas tout y passe. ca c'est pour les gros nettoyages sinon un coup de microfibres humide et voilà.
> 
> Sinon il se porte toujours bien , merci



tout pareil avec du cillit bang, et mon boo-book se porte bien


----------



## nasser (14 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous, je vais donc dès ce soir aller acheter un flacon d'Eau Ecarlate ou équivalent.
Et je vous tiendrai au courant du resultat .... 

(si ça part pas ça va me faire regretter le powerbook au moins la avec le chrome pas de problème ...)

bonne aprèm aux macaddicts


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ...Toluène, Trichloroéthylène, traces de xylènes, chloroforme, pentane,héxane, heptane, cyclohexane, n-hexane et autre solvants chlorés si c'est pas un dissolvant ça



N'empêche que cela n'altère en rien le plastique :sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Novembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que cela n'altère en rien le plastique :sleep:



j'ai pas dit le contraire :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## nasser (17 Novembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai acheté Eau Ecarlate. Le jaune sur les bords s'est dirons nous, bien estompé. Enfin c'était presque parfait. Par contre sur le clic et sur le trackpad ça ne part pas bien du tout. 
Donc je vais essayer avec de l'alcool peut être que ça marchera mieux : alcool à 90° donc ? 
A toute


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Donc je vais essayer avec de l'alcool peut être que ça marchera mieux : alcool à 90° donc ?
> A toute



yes man


----------



## danykaffee (21 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> yes man



 Un pure malt pour nettoyer son clavier  
A vous lire tous, vous êtes de vraies petites fées du logis... avec la machine en tout cas ! Je serais curieux de savoir si le reste de la maison y a droit  ou si en dehors de l'ordi, le souk règne


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Novembre 2005)

Hep, t'as pas enlevé tes chaussures avant d'entrer ? :mouais:

Les toilettes ? Ça dépend. Tu urines debout ou assis ? Accessoirement, es-tu épilé ? :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Novembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Hep, t'as pas enlevé tes chaussures avant d'entrer ? :mouais:
> 
> Les toilettes ? Ça dépend. Tu urines debout ou assis ? Accessoirement, es-tu épilé ? :rateau:



non debout oui


----------



## nasser (6 Décembre 2005)

De tristes nouvelles de mon iBook jaune 
Eau Ecarlate et Alcool à 90° ça n'a pas marché. 
Je suis allé à la Fnac, le vendeur ne connaissait pas ce défaut (vendeur Mac je précise), il m'a conseillé le nettoyant mousse pour clavier et plastiques d'ordinateurs. 
je voulais donc avoir votre avis : si le reste n'a pas marché est ce que ça vaut le coup de mettre 7 euros dans un produit efficace aux dires du vendeur, mais peut-il être plis efficace que alccol à 90 ou eau ecarlate ? 
c'est assez pénible cette histoire ...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (7 Décembre 2005)

Je suis perplexe... enfin, vu la valeur de l'iBook, à moins que tu sois à sept euros près...

As-tu essayé de contacter Apple ? Ils ont toujours été charmants avec moi.

Bonne chance. :rose:


----------



## nasser (15 Décembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perplexe... enfin, vu la valeur de l'iBook, à moins que tu sois à sept euros près...
> 
> As-tu essayé de contacter Apple ? Ils ont toujours été charmants avec moi.
> 
> Bonne chance. :rose:



Ben je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire. 
Tu les a contacté comment ? y'a un autre moyen que le télephone surtaxé ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Décembre 2005)

J'ai toujours procédé via téléphone. On m'a toujours répondu rapidement et aimablement.
Après s'il y a un autre moyen... Bonne question. Tu peux tenter de consulter le site d'Apple France.
Mais un coup de fil est rapide. Autant être fixé en quelques minutes.


----------



## Lamar (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

alors ça devient quoi cette histoire ?
Ceci dit appeler l'Apple Store après avoir passé ton iBook à l'alcool à 90, c'est peut-être un peu tard  
Tiens nous au courant.

Nicolas


----------



## nasser (23 Décembre 2005)

Je suis pas obligé de leur dire ....  

Et bien où on en est : le mac est toujours jaune à certains endroits, j'ai pas encore appelé Apple, je pense pas qu'ils me le changeront pour ça. 

Je dois avoir une transpiration assez foncée, j'en sais rien, mais c'est pas non plus une catastrophe, je me suis fait une raison. 

Voilà voilà, merci à tous pour vos réponses, et joyeuses fêtes !


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (24 Décembre 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils te le changent non plus. Et là n'était pas le but.
Peut-être ont-il connaissance d'un tel phénomène et seraient à même de te conseiller afin d'y remédier.

Et je ne vois pas enj quoi passer un tissu imbibée d'un peu d'alcool à 90° est si tabou. Ce produit n'a jamais nuit au plastique, donc...

A toi de voir. 

Bonne continuation et bonnes fêtes.


----------



## azel (26 Décembre 2005)

moi le mien noircit a cause de la transpiration, un ptit coup de gomme magique monsieur propre (dans les 2¤ chez super u) et il est comme neuf


----------



## nasser (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup du conseil azel ! 

J'ai donc acheté une gomme Mr Propre, et mon iBook est comme neuf : plus une seule petite trace de saleté. C'est d'une incroyable efficacité ce truc, en une minute plus rien. 

Ouf, et bien tout est bien qui finit bien après ce petit périple.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils, mon iBook vous remercie. 

( pour finir - je suis pénible : pour l'écran vous utilisez quoi en général ? les produits fnac dédiés à cet exercice, cette fameuse gomme ? etc . ) 

Bonne année à tous, vivent les MacIntel  : )


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Janvier 2006)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> pour finir - je suis pénible : pour l'écran vous utilisez quoi en général ? les produits fnac dédiés à cet exercice, cette fameuse gomme ? etc . )



La gomme sur l'écran certainement pas !!!!
Un torchon en micro-fibres humide.


----------



## Morricon (2 Janvier 2006)

Je réagis par rapport à cette histoire de tâches jaunes sur un iBook. J'ai moi même un PB alu et c'est vrai que :


			
				lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'iBook, mais peut-être cela viendrait de la transpiration ? Quand mon AluBook commence à chauffer, il m'arrive d'avoir les mains moites.


 
De plus l'alu "laisse" des traces.. :mouais:  J'arrête pas d'astiquer ma bête. (Pire que mon appart.. et pourtant j'aime pas trop le bordel)

Ceci dit ce serai interresant d'avoir une astuce efficace pour le nettoyage de nos chère apple..


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (2 Janvier 2006)

Il suffit d'avoir les mains propres avant utilisation. Si tu as facilement les mains moites, un coup de chiffon doux (sopalin par exemple) humide suffira à effacer les quelques traces.
Perso, j'utilise du produit pour lunettes. De même pour l'écran.


----------



## nasser (2 Janvier 2006)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as facilement les mains moites, un coup de chiffon doux (sopalin par exemple) humide suffira à effacer les quelques traces.




Justement non, c'est là tout le problème ! Mais maintenant qu'on sait que rien ne résiste à Mr Propre (désolé pour la pub  ) c'est plus un problème ...


----------



## nyccops (2 Janvier 2006)

Tu l'as trouvé au la gomme ? en super marché ? 
J'ai essayé l'alcool -> le jaune ne part pas pis ça pu l'alcool à 90° !


----------



## nasser (3 Janvier 2006)

Oui, à Carrefour. 
L'alcool en effet n'a servi à rien. Alors que là c'est impec'


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (4 Janvier 2006)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Justement non, c'est là tout le problème ! Mais maintenant qu'on sait que rien ne résiste à Mr Propre (désolé pour la pub  ) c'est plus un problème ...



Je parlais du PowerBook. Alors à moins d'un défaut de fabrication (de l'ordinateur comme de la personne ), si, ça marche.


----------

